

Ask HN: Configuration management tools - carbonmachine

We only have two servers, both Ubuntu, and I&#x27;d like to use some piece of config management software to get the required software installed and configured. I&#x27;ve dabbled with Chef and Puppet, but both seem very complex for my simple needs.<p>I&#x27;m tempted to use fabric because most of the tasks I need to do are just running apt-get or pip and then replacing the contents of config files with my own data. My end goal is just to be able to bring up a server quickly for testing or other purposes. Fabric seems to be the simplest option, but I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s really made for installing web servers, databases, and getting said software configured correctly.<p>I&#x27;d be very appreciative of any advice or experiences anyone may have to offer.
======
edwhitesell
Check out Ansible. It's agentless and does everything over SSH. It's great for
simple things like running apt-get on a number of servers and far more
complicated things like deploying instances in EC2 (and configuring them after
they are up).

